
A 25kB RPG for your wristwatch - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DavidCDrake/20150330/239932/PebbleQuest_25kB_of_Awesome.php
======
kristianp

      For example, rand() % 10 consumes slightly more memory (eight bytes more, to be precise) 
      than rand() % 8.
    

I'm assuming this is because the latter takes fewer instructions to perform?

